# I CAN'T DECIDE



## Lufia_FanPD (Dec 1, 2002)

Which game should I buy for my GBA.  Golden Sun 2 or Lunar Legend?  Or both?

Please my Birthday is coming up and im gonna have spending cash and need help deciding.


----------



## Lord Graga (Dec 1, 2002)

GS2!


----------



## fat dog mendoza (Dec 1, 2002)

GS 2


----------



## D2_ (Dec 1, 2002)

both are worth it.


----------



## Arty88 (Dec 1, 2002)

I'd buy GS II and download Lunar Legend, see if it's worth buying


----------



## Arty88 (Dec 1, 2002)

But wait a second... Lunar Legend is coming to you this month, and Golden Sun in 3 months, so first buy Lunar Legend, then save lots of money and then buy Golden sun II


----------



## Angelical_1 (Dec 1, 2002)

Please try not to double post. Thanks


Regards Angelical_1


----------



## Arty88 (Dec 1, 2002)

sorry, but I got the 404 error, then I clicked on previous and then another time on submit. Cuz I didn't see it was posted already


----------



## G.O.D (Dec 1, 2002)

i would get both but thats just me


----------



## Fenriz (Dec 2, 2002)

Download both... buy none

but that´s just me


----------



## jEEb (Dec 2, 2002)

get none download both if the sites are still alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   what he said basicaly (up)


----------



## ruffmeister (Dec 3, 2002)

sod it get both and flash them both heheheh


----------



## Mar (Dec 4, 2002)

I would'nt buy neither of them they are not really my style rpgs, well maybe lunar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the characters in golden sun don't have a strong personality and that's the reason i would'tn, but hey that's just me


----------



## sigfried (Dec 4, 2002)

I am a specialist of lunar serie on every machine it appears and this one is very simple compared to what has been done. However it stays an original game with albert odyssey battle style (other lunar games don't use exactly the same visual battle, it's different).

If you really wish to buy one, the most logical choice is golden sun 2 if you already have golden sun 1. If not buy lunar. the best choice is to download both of course, but it's your birthday and i understand you wish to have some pleasure to spend money this day.


----------



## Fenriz (Dec 5, 2002)

Editing: Yeah, spend your money, that´s the only reason for birthdays anyway!


----------



## Synbios (Dec 5, 2002)

GS2 The best


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2002)

GS2...definitly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...???... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....But you have to WAIT, WAIT, wait,  wait...zzzZZZzzz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe find anything else to buy (a PC game? MoHAA + S for example) and dload it later


----------

